# power heads falling



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i had just cleaned my 901 and ran into the simular situation i got the screen and filter of no problem but i couldn't put the f***ers back on after cleaning i had to pop it off the glass and pull it up because i had placed it under the top frame which enables you to just slide it up .i was lucky to have mine unpluged or i could of got soaked







but after putting the screen back on wich seemed oh so easy after being out of the water. it started to slide down on me to







i was like ok don't start now







but its been a couple days now and hasen't moved yet yet yet yet


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont use the suction cups or the clip thing, I just place it on the top of the tube from my UG filter, but you could get new suction cups, also if you stick them on dry glass and then add the water it might help if this is possable to do.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

use fishing line to tie it to the lid


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I think if you check some of the previous threads that this was already brought up... I think it was answered there, See if you can dig it up, maybe that will help some


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

do you guys have your powerheads at the bottom or top of the tank?

Joe


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

placed at the top blowing down :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I was just stating what worked for me snow.
> MAD










... kind of worded that they wrong way... how about this... 
and there is also another thread started back there a while ago regarding this as well if you would like additional info...

sound a bit better







:biggrin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> do you guys have your powerheads at the bottom or top of the tank?
> 
> Joe


I want the damn thing to be half way, but it slides to the bottom gradually








But my reds don't like the current that much anyways, so I don't really bother where it's at....


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

My powerhead is located nearer the top of the tank wich also helps water ciculation in regards to oxygen. To jave it half way down cut the plastic intake tube down some from the undergravel filtration part :smile:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> I dont use the suction cups or the clip thing, I just place it on the top of the tube from my UG filter, but you could get new suction cups, also if you stick them on dry glass and then add the water it might help if this is possable to do.


 For suction sps to work best, they " the wall" needs to be DRY, and add a tad "LIGHT" water to the cup, then add yor water back up and it should stick for life, so to speek.


----------

